# Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute,
mich erreichte heute diese Info der Familie Stengel mit der Bitte um Veröffentlichung. 
So etwas ist immer sehr schlimm und ich wünsche den Stengels alles alles gute für die Zukunft und das sie schnell wieder aus diesem Tal heraus kommen.



> Stellungname Familie Stengel MS Karoline
> Liebe Angler und Anglerinnen,
> mit Bedauern und Tränen in den Augen müssen wir leider Bekanntgeben das auch wir nicht weiter kämpfen können gegen die Auflagen der EU Richtlinien und deren verbundenen Kosten zur Einhaltung.
> Viele von Euch wissen, was wir bereits an EU Auflagen über die Jahre erfüllt haben mit einem immens hohen Kostenfaktor.
> ...


----------



## Brassenwürger (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Sehr bedauerlich! Ich habe mich auf der Karo sehr wohl gefühlt! Leider ist es nicht der erste Kutter und es wird wohl auch nicht der letzte sein....

Ich wünsche der Familie Stengel viel Glück!


----------



## loki73 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

und wieder hat es das bürokratentum geschafft eine existenz zu zerstören.ob eu oder eigenes land, der regelwahn ist zum :v.


ich wünsche euch alles gute für die zukunft. auch wenn ich dieses jahr zum ersten mal mit euch gefahren bin, ich fühlte mich sau wohl auf euren dampfer.

vielleicht seht ihr doch noch irgendwie einen ausweg.
die sig lass ich erstmal noch drin, weil die hoffnung stirbt zu letzt.


----------



## Nordlicht (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

@ Jörg
Ich hatte es grad auf einer anderen Page gesehen und wollte dich fragen ob ich das verlinken kann :m

Es ist wieder ganz schön fett was sich da irgendwelche Theoretiker einfallen lassen und noch dicke Kohle dafür bekommen könnt :v


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Ein Bekannter von mir hat sich nach langer Arbeitslosigkeit mit seinem ganzen Restgeld und natürlich hohem Risiko selbstständig gemacht, es war über Monate grauausam zu zusehen wie Ihn die Behöreden mit immer neuen Auflagen fertig gemacht haben. Ich habe garkeine Lust darüber zu schreiben weil es einefach nicht mehr dass geringste mit Menschenverstand zu tun hatte.

Mein Gott was hatte er da an Arbeit und Geld gestemmt und alles für die Katze. Meine Lebensgefährtin meinte nur dazu so macht man Amokläufer und da muss man ihr wirklich Recht geben. Und wir alle schauen wie immer zu und bezahlen die Leute auch noch, das Wort Politiker möchte ich bei diesen Leuten nicht in den Mund nehmen weil Politiker sollten fürs Volk dasein und nicht nur für die eigenen Taschen.

Ich sage nur Maultaschen, Flaschenpfand und gebrauchte Kartons im Wert von wenigen Cent dafür mussten Menschen in letzter Zeit ihre Arbeitsplätze und Soziale Zukunft vor Gericht verlieren.....einfach widerlich, welcher Politiker dürfte noch frei rumlaufen wenn man dass als Maßstab bei den auch nehmen würde. Flugkilometer und die ganzen anderen Betrügereien von denen.

:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v



Ich wünsche euch alles gute in der Zukunft und Gesundheit.


----------



## Skorpion (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

was für eine Bürokratie, da fällt einem nichts mehr zu ein ...oder doch ganz viel...ah ich lass es lieber #d

Alles gute für die Zukunft an die Familie Stengel.


----------



## Hering 58 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Ich wünsche euch alles gute für die zukunft.
Ist doch alles zum  :v


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Tja! Traurig! Aber ich rege mich erst morgen auf! Zu müde! N8


----------



## Reisender (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Wann kommt die Auflage das auch Gummiboote Bullaugen haben müßen ??

Ich frage mich im ernst, wenn ein Schiff 8 faches Panzerglas hat, wozu soll es denn Bullaugen bekommen ?? Das ist doch ein Ozeanriese der auf dem Atlantik unterwegs ist !!

Nee, sowas ist mir einfach zu hoch !!


----------



## DorschChris (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Das ist zum kotzen!!! Es macht mich wirklich sehr traurig  und mir kommen die Tränen!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Auch ich habe mich auf der Karoline immer wohl gefühlt und bedauere den Schritt, den die Familie Stengel gehen musste.

Ich wünsche der Familie trotzdem weiterhin alles Gute!

Ihr werdet fehlen in Heiligenhafen..


----------



## bacalo (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

*Unfähig meine Gefühle in Worten zu fassen - *
*einfach nur schade.*

*Vielen Dank für die schönen Stunden an Bord der MS Karoline.*

*Ich wünsche der Familie Stengel viel Kraft und für die Zukunft alles Gute!*


*Peter und "Rübezahl"*


----------



## ToxicToolz (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

OMG , alles Gute für die weitere Zunkunft !


----------



## zanderman111 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Nun ist Heiligenhafen keine Reise mehr wert...:v


----------



## Stefan W. (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Das ist echt ne Sauerei. Was sollen sie denn noch alles machen.
es ist echt Schade das gerade dieses Schiff aufgeben muss,
nur weil irgendwelche Bürokraten sich wieder neue Gesetze
ausdenken, damit sie eine Dahseinsberechtigung haben und
gar nicht wissen, was sie damit anrichten.

Ich bin immer gerne mit der Karoline gefahren. Ich wünsche
Claudia und Heiko sehr viel Kraft und Glück für die Zukunft.
Vielen dank an euch und die Crew für die vielen schönen
Stunden an Bord der MS Karoline.


----------



## Plumsangler69 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Hallo an das beste Schiff inklusive der Besatzung in Heiligenhafen !! Auch wenn mal die Rühreier gefehlt haben, Kopf hoch, es geht immer weiter. 

Schade, auch im Namen von Gregor.
:v


Grüße aus Neuss, euer Adam


----------



## djoerni (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*



zanderman111 schrieb:


> Nun ist Heiligenhafen keine Reise mehr wert...:v



richtig! Ohne Worte#d


----------



## Monsterqualle (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Es ist einfach nicht zu begreifen, was die Politik der Gesellschaft antut.

Und der Hammer ist ja meines Wissens nach, dass es nur die Stahlkutter trifft. Holzkutter, egal wie rott, dürfen weiter fahren ohne Auflagen, wenn ich nicht irre.#d


----------



## nemles (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Heiligenhafen und Stengel, das war für mich immer ein und das selbe. Wenn das jetzt nicht mehr ist, ist Helitown für mich endgültig tabu,

Dee Familie wünsche ich das Beste für die Zukunft, Ihr hab mir das Hochseeangeln immer zu einem schönen Erlebnis gemacht.


----------



## HD4ever (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

traurig traurig !
da schwillt einem wieder der Kamm wenn man die Regulierungswut der Deppen in Brüssel so betrachtet ...
die überbezahlten Stuhldrücker sollten sich lieber um wichtige Themen kümmern ! |krach:
alles gute auch von mir an Familie Stengel !


----------



## Klaus S. (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Alles Gute für die Zukunft auch von mir...

Was diese Bürokraten auch alles kaputt machen |evil:


----------



## Knurrhahn (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Ich möchte mich auch auf diesem Wege für die schönen Stunden die meine Frau und ich bei euch verbringen durften bedanken.
Ich wünsche euch für die Zukunft alles Gute.
Über die Art von Politik wie sie uns über gebügelt wird möchte ich nichts sagen, sonst bin ich in kürze hier gesperrt.
Viele Grüsse
Knurri


----------



## MINIBUBI (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> mich erreichte heute diese Info der Familie Stengel mit der Bitte um Veröffentlichung.
> So etwas ist immer sehr schlimm und ich wünsche den Stengels alles alles gute für die Zukunft und das sie schnell wieder aus diesem Tal heraus kommen.


 

Hallo Leute
Kann mann die "MS Karoline" Retten?
Wenn überall die Gaststätten Clubs aufmachen um das Rauchverbot zu umgehen.
Vieleicht kann mann ja auch die Bullaugen umgehen?
Club aufmachen und jeden Angler im Club beitreten lassen!
und schon haben wir keine öffenliche Veranstalltung mehr.
Gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Mann ist das ätzend!|gr:

Die Karo war der Kutter, mit dem meine Frau und ich angefangen haben auf Dorschjagd zu gehen.

Damit verschwindet ein Stück schöne Erinnerung!

Vielen Dank nach Brüssel


----------



## Spiderman (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

*bin nur noch Wühtend !
unfassbar so ne *******
*


----------



## Reisender (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Das gewissen auflagen sein müssen ist mir klar !!
Nur verstehe ich nicht das ein Gesundes Schiff welche die Sicherheitsbestimmungen über Jahre hinweg folgegeleistet hat nun noch mehr aufgedonnert bekommt. Dieses Schiff, und ich bin Schiffsbauer, hat meiner ansicht eine sehr gute Verarbeitung, Hinweißschilder stehen und Kleben überall, ich bin immer einer der auch in die Ecken schaut und mich drüber aufrege wenn was nicht stimmt !! Selbst die Fenster, die ich früher auf vielen Schiffen eingebaut habe haben mich schon beim ersten mal überrascht !! Ich dachte schon, das der Pott auch Unterwasser fahren könnte mit dem Glas......

Von der EU werden Milliarden von Geldern verschwendet, warum also auch nicht denn Kuttern unter die Arme greifen ??
Die da oben sitzen doch mit ihrem Hintern im Trokenen, die haben doch keine Ahnung was es heist Morgen für Morgen sein Schiff klar zum auslaufen zu machen !! Hier wird Wasser gepredigt und Wein gesoffen......nee, bei sowas könnte ich Kotzen....Wenn alte Pötte ausgemustert werden, da habe ich nichts gegen, so wissen die Eigner schon Jahre im Voraus das es irgendwann soweit ist und können sich darauf vorbereiten, aber einen Eigner Jahr für Jahr immer Schrott auf den Hals zu laden ist eine Sauerei. 

Dann soll die EU doch den Eignern einen Kutter vor die Tür stellen so wie sie es gerne haben möchten !!
Ob die Eigner die Kohle bei der Bank abzahlen oder woanders, das ist doch egal !!

Ja wir stehen ja darauf das Schiffe im Hafen liegen die unter Ausländischen Flagen fahren, wo man die Manschaft nicht versteht weil wir kein Russisch oder Norwegisch oder sonst was können.....Und da wundern sich unsere Politiker das Jahr für Jahr immer weniger Gelder in UNSERE Kassen fließen, da ja unsere Deutsche Flotte sich in die Nachbarländer Anmelden um den ganzen Wahn aus dem Wege zu gehen !!

*Das ist ein Angelschiff, das bei bft. 6-7 schon nicht mehr raus fährt weil es zu ungemühtlich wird, und da sollen Bullaugen rein ??*

Wozu ??......

Ich an der Stelle der Stengler würde mich hier absetzen und mir einen schönen neuen Heimathafen suchen.
Norwegen, ...oder sonst wo hin wo man sie mit offenden Armen empfängt und nicht immer mit Stiffeln in den Hintern Tritt bis auch der letzte tropfen Blut aus ihnen fließt !!

Ich könnte schon wieder losfahren und ROTE PAPNASEN VERTEILEN !!


----------



## C.K. (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Lasst uns nicht auf die Bürokraten schimpfen sondern lasst uns gebührlich von jemanden verabschieden, die uns Anglern was geboten haben, nämlich: 
*" SERVICE "*


*Ich hoffe das die Familie Stengel das hier liest:

Ich möchte mich bei Euch ganz herzlich für die freundliche und kompetente Betreung bei Euch an Bord ganz herzlich bedanken. Es hat immer Spaß gemacht mit Euch raus zu fahren!#6

Ich bedauere zu tiefst Euren Entschluss kann ihn aber verstehen!*​





.


----------



## Reisender (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*



C.K. schrieb:


> Lasst uns nicht auf die Bürokraten schimpfen sondern lasst uns gebührlich von jemanden verabschieden, die uns Anglern was geboten haben, nämlich:
> *" SERVICE "*
> 
> 
> ...




Du hast recht C.K. !!

Nur wie viele müssen wir noch zu Grabe tragen und alles gute Wünschen ??

#c #c


----------



## Nordlicht (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Wie hoch ist jetzt noch die Anzahl der aktuellen Angelkutterflotte von Halli (ohne Karoline und Nickelswalde) ??


----------



## Reisender (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist jetzt noch die Anzahl der aktuellen Angelkutterflotte von Halli (ohne Karoline und Nickelswalde) ??



Ich glaube 11 mit der Baltic Flotte.....und der Karo !!


----------



## skally (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Oh man was für ein Dreck. Ich  :v in`s Essen.

Bin zwar nie dazu gekommen , mit der Fam. Stengel und der Ms Karoline rauszufahren. Nun ist es zu spät. *wein* 


Wat en Mist echt. Die Politiker und Co. schaffen es noch Deutschland komplett zu zerstören. Was kommt als nächstes? 
Steuern für einen m² Grünfläche!? Bestimmt! Wird Zeit das man hier weg kommt. 

Wünsche der Fam. Stengel noch alles gute und hoffe das ihr euren Weg trotz der Hürden meistert!
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Nordlicht (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*



Reisender schrieb:


> Ich glaube 11 mit der Baltic Flotte.....und der Karo !!



Ich glaub Heiligenhafen hatte sogar mal die grösste Angelkutterflotte Europas oder ??
Wenn das der traurige Rest ist :g
Bin mal gespannt wer in Halli bald "der letzte Mohikaner" ist


----------



## bigbetter (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Qualität setzt sich durch !

Ich bin mir ganz sicher, dies ist *nicht* das Ende von Claudia und Heiko !

Danke, für die diggen Dorsche die ich auf der Karoline fangen durfte.

Gregor


----------



## ralle (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Das ist sehr schade und macht mich traurig !

Wir haben über 13 Jahre viele schöne Stunden beim fischen mit der Fam. Stengel verbracht , und für diese Zeit möchten wir uns nochmal recht herzlich bedanken !!

Viele Grüße von der Eisenacher Truppe !!


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Ich bin immer gerne mit der Karoline gefahren. Ich wünsche
Claudia und Heiko viel Glück für die Zukunft.
Vielen dank an euch und die Crew für die vielen schönen
Stunden an Bord der MS Karoline.


----------



## gerihecht (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Moin aus Hamburg
Ich kann mich nur dem Entsetzen der anderen  anschließen.
Eine wunderbare Zeit ist leider zu ende.
Claudia und Heiko wir Christian und Gerd haben einmalige Stunden bei euch am Bord verbringen dürfen .DANKE.
Wir wünschen euch viel Kraft für euren neuen Weg.
                                     Gruß Gerd.


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Moin Moin,


C.K. schrieb:


> Lasst uns nicht auf die Bürokraten schimpfen sondern lasst uns gebührlich von jemanden verabschieden, die uns Anglern was geboten haben, nämlich:
> *" SERVICE "*
> 
> 
> ...



|good: . Vielen Dank für die schönen Tage auf der Karoline . Schade ,dass das  *Aushängeschild * von Heilgenhafen nicht mehr ist


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Quappenjäger (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

damit hat helitown den letzten top kutter verloren:vhat die eu ja das erreicht was sie wollten denn der rest dort wird der karo folgen! aber wenigstens haben sie die dorschquoten erhöht |kopfkrat

alles gute an claudia und heiko!!!!


----------



## Karoline No.1 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Danke für die aufmunternden Worte ihr seid echt super eine weitere Stellungsnahme kommt am 3.11Vielen Dank für alles gruß Heiko,Claudia und Wilko


----------



## caddel (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Liebe Claudia, lieber Heiko, abklatsch Wilko,

ich habe ja schon etwas eher von Euch erfahren was los ist und habe Heiko gesagt was ich denke.

Trotzdem möchte ich auch noch hier einmal  DANKE  sagen, für alles Schöne was ich mit Euch erleben durfte.

Claudia, kannst Du dich noch an das junge blonde Mädchen erinnern, die damals ihren ersten Dorsch des Lebens gefangen hat ?

Wie war doch noch ihr Name?   Richtig Karoline

................das ist eine Geschichte die mich mit Euch verbindet. Die anderen Storrys trete ich hier jaetzt mal nicht breit.................:q

Ach Mensch, Ihr Beiden werdet mir fehlen und der Nachwuchs sowieso.

Da ich ja schon einiges mehr weiß, bin ich jetzt echt am Kämpfen mit mir und meinem zweiten ich. Zwilling halt.

Einmal nein ist eigendlich immer nein, aber wenn Ihr dann da seit??????????????????? |supergri

Claudia, Heiko,  wir sehen uns die Tage. Macht es bis dahin gut und lasst den Stöpsel im Rumpf stecken.

Liebe Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Hechtpeter (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Immer nur die Stahlschiffe, aus welchen Gründen auch immer #d#d#d#d

Meist gehen auch nur einwandige Öltanker unter, mit unberechenbaren Folgeschäden an der Natur.Von versunkenen Angelkuttern liesst man nichts....

Daß an solchen Entscheidungen auch immer Schicksale hängen müssen, begreift Brüssel nie.

Für ein Endlager mit radioaktivem Müll gelten wohl andere Kritärien, unverständlich...



Wer hat eigentlich dieses Parlament gewählt#q#q

Alles Gute für die Familie Stengel


----------



## norge_klaus (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Die Zukunft liegt anscheinend bei den Kleinbootanglern. Habe mich gerade entschlossen den SBF See zu machen. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Skipper47 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Es gibt viele die unter den EU ????Richtlinien????? in ihrer Existenz bedroht sind und auch noch leiden werden.

Wenn wir aber nur alle sagen, "Danke, war ne schöne Zeit und wir hoffen, dass ihr es übersteht"  fIND ICH sCH:::::::::

Alle die geschrieben haben,  können  der Familie Stengel durch BEILEIDSBEKUNDIGUNGEN nicht weiterhelfen.

Gefragt wäre hier wirklich mal Solidarität mit den Betroffenen und ein Zusammenhalt. Nicht nur sagen "Schade und alles Gute für die Zukunft."

Eigentlich sind wir eine grosse Gemeischaft und könnten evtl. was auf die Beine stellen um so einem Schwachsinn die Stirn zu bieten.


----------



## MINIBUBI (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*



Skipper47 schrieb:


> Es gibt viele die unter den EU ????Richtlinien????? in ihrer Existenz bedroht sind und auch noch leiden werden.
> 
> Wenn wir aber nur alle sagen, "Danke, war ne schöne Zeit und wir hoffen, dass ihr es übersteht" fIND ICH sCH:::::::::
> 
> ...


 

Hy Skipper
 schon mal auf seite 2 gelesen?
Ich kenne zwar die Rechtsprechung für Boots( Kutter) ausstattungen nicht.
Aber wenn ein öffendlicher betrieb nur mit "Bullaugen "
betrieben werden darf dann muss es eben eine NICHT Öffendliche Ausfahrt werden.
Clubs,Vereine,Geladene Gäste U.S.W
Das Brüsseler Nichtraucher Gesetz wird in kneipen und Gaststätten auch unterwandert. Legal und ohne großen Aufwand.

MINIBUBI


----------



## firemirl (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Die Zukunft liegt anscheinend bei den Kleinbootanglern. Habe mich gerade entschlossen den SBF See zu machen.



Pass bloß auf, das das Boot dann auch den EU-Normen entspricht und Du das passende Bullauge eingebaut hast!!#d

Aber mal im Ernst - sicher ist die Karoline mit ein Aushängeschild für HEI gewesen - aber es gibt auch noch andere Skipper dort vor Ort. Ich frage mich was z.B. der Heiko von der Monika oder andere nun machen?#c#c#c

Son schiet und das genau jetzt, wo sich die Dorschbestände langsam wieder regenerieren und wir auf demnächst hoffentlich wieder bessere Fänge hoffen können.
Es wird dann wahrscheinlich darauf hinauslaufen, dass mann dann seine Tour 3 Monate im voraus anmelden muß um auf einem der verbliebenen 3 Schiffen nen Platz zu bekommen.

Hey - warum gründet nicht mal einer ne Partei wie die Piraten - gegen die EU???


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*



> Aber mal im Ernst - sicher ist die Karoline mit ein Aushängeschild für HEI gewesen - aber es gibt auch noch andere Skipper dort vor Ort. Ich frage mich was z.B. der Heiko von der Monika oder andere nun machen?#c#c#c


Der Heiko von der Monika heißt *Jens* 

Ich glaube die Regeln sind nur für Kutter aus Stahl.


----------



## firemirl (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Der Heiko von der Monika heißt *Jens*



Ist ja völlig richtig!!!!

Das Schicksal der Karoline hat mich nur etwas sehr in Rage gebracht und da brennt sich halt son Name ein.

@ Jens L. MS Monika - *Fettes* Sorry #h


----------



## Evotec (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

So kann man eben auch alles kaputt machen!!!!

Kenne die Familie Stengel schon über 30 Jahre persönlich.

trotz des schweren rückschlags in eurem familienunternehmen 

für dir zukunft wünsche ich dir Heiko und deiner familie alles gute 

Förster aus HH


----------



## Waldima (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

@ all

Wer die Stengels in den letzten Jahren begleitet hat, weiß, was sie alles schon in die Karoline stecken mussten, um zumindest bis jetzt weiterfahren zu können. Habe noch den Zeitungsartikel aus der Heiligenhafener Post, als die "Karoline" in Heiligenhafen aus Heikendorf kommend willkommen geheißen wurde. In dem Artikel begründete die Reederei (damals noch W. Stengel) den Kauf damit, dass das Schiff sich für Mehrtagesfahrten umbauen lasse. Daraus ist nie etwas geworden. Diese Fahrten werden heute mit MS "Seho" durchgeführt. Frage mich schon seit geraumer Zeit, wie oft Heiko den Moment verflucht hat, die Karo zu übernehmen und nicht die Holzschiffe MS "Westpreussen" und/oder MS "Stern von Rio II". Mit diesen hätte er die aktuellen Sorgen nicht und obendrein viel Geld gespart.

Ich persönlich bin als Zwölfjähriger 1986 erstmals mit Familie Stengel auf dem "Stern" zum Hochseeangeln gefahren. Mit der "Karo" bin ich mehrfach zu Abendfahrten in See gestochen. Im Sommer 2008 bin ich erstmals mit ihr zum Angeln ausgelaufen und war begeistert. Zuvor war viele Jahre ein kleines rotes Schiff mein bevorzugter Stammkutter, aber nach der Fahrt auf der "Karo" hatte ich das Gefühl, ein neues Stammschiff gefunden zu haben - aus und vorbei. 

Claudia und Heiko - von Herzen alles Gute für die Zukunft. Ihr habt wirklich immer alles gegeben im Gegensatz zu manch anderem Heiligenhafener Kapitän, der sich sein Ende vielleicht selbst zuzuschreiben hat und noch zuzuschreiben haben wird - Namen spare ich mir an dieser Stelle, aber ich denke an mehrere...


Gruß,

Waldima


----------



## Karoline No.1 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Hallo waldima,ist ja lieb von dir das du dir sorgen machst um heiko aber wenn du so gut bescheid weißt über uns ist dir vieleicht entgangen das es die WESTPREUSSEN und die STERN VON RIO schon lange nicht mehr gibt .Aber das macht ja nix und nein Heiko hat es nie bereut das er die KAROLINE übernommen hat weil er dieses schiff liebt und es für ihn immer eine erfüllung war mit seinen angler/in raus zufahren und sie an den Fisch zu bringen und das aus überzeugung Aber Danke für dein mitgefühl alles liebe


----------



## saiblingsjäger (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Mein Beileid! Sehr traurig! Bin immer gerne mit euch rausgefahrn, siehe mein Avatar Bild...

Ich wünsch euch alles gute für die Zukunft!
Gruß aus Bayern
Jörg


----------



## Reisender (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Was macht die Bestzung der Karo in der Zukunft eigentlich ??

Und damit meine ich alle die uns erfreut haben die letzten Jahre ....??

Dürfen wir hoffen euch wieder zu sehen ??


----------



## Winkelschleifer (2. November 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Wenn man sieht wie diese sch... EU Behörden unter tatkräftiger Mithilfe örtlicher Paragraphenreiter Helihafens Top Kutter zerstören (von der jahrelangen harten Arbeit der Familie Stengel ganz zu schweigen) könnte man echt nur noch...|evil: Ein echt herber Verlust für Helihafen!

Da hat der Skipper47 und andere schon recht: Statt Trauer-mails zu schreiben müsste man(n) aufstehen und diesem Schwachsinn die Stirn bieten!
Allerdings frage ich mich was das bringen soll wenn der Großteil der Leute trotz so Hämmer wie Glühbirnenverbot noch genau die gleichen Sch...parteien ins EU Palament wählt die das alles verbrochen haben...und fröhlich weiterverbrechen#d

Sollte es das wirklich mit der Karoline gewesen sein: Dank an das ganze Team, Ihr habt dafür gesorgt daß sich die Anfahrt gelohnt hat, selbst wenn der Dorsch mal nicht so wollte.

Grüße aus Bayern
Ronni


----------



## bacalo (2. November 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

@=Reisender;
Was macht die Bestzung der Karo in der Zukunft eigentlich ??
Und damit meine ich alle die uns erfreut haben die letzten Jahre ....??

*Dürfen wir hoffen euch wieder zu sehen ??*

Das tackere ich mal fest!


----------



## Klaus S. (2. November 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*



Winkelschleifer schrieb:


> Allerdings frage ich mich was das bringen soll wenn der Großteil der Leute trotz so Hämmer wie Glühbirnenverbot noch genau die *gleichen Sch...parteien ins EU Palament wählt die das alles verbrochen haben...und fröhlich weiterverbrechen*#d



Auch wenn du Recht hast gehört Politik nicht ins AB. 

Lag es eigentlich nur an der EU-Verordnung oder am allgemeinen Dorschrückgang und somit weniger Fahrgäste??


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Auch wenn du Recht hast gehört Politik nicht ins AB.


Danke!



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Lag es eigentlich nur an der EU-Verordnung oder am allgemeinen Dorschrückgang und somit weniger Fahrgäste??


 
Das habe ich auch so zwischen den Zeilen gelesen-sicherlich sind die immer schwierigeren Bedingungen auch ein Grund für das Aufgeben.

Die EU- Verordnung kann ich nicht interpretieren, da ich kein Studium im Bereich Schiffbau absolviert habe. Ich erwarte und hoffe jedoch, dass sich die Menschen, die die Auflagen erstellen, ausreichend mit der Materie auskennen. Wenn ich auf einen Kutter, einer Fähre oder einem Mietboot mitfahre, hoffe ich das diese im besten Zustand sind und mein Risiko möglichst gering ist. Dafür gibt es bezahlte Leute in den Behörden und Parlamenten. Wenn der ADAC vor der Urlaubssaison Fähren in Europa prüft und bemängelt, ist das Geschrei groß. Bei Angelkutten sind die Behörden etc. die Buhmänner. Ich erlaube mir kein Urteil über die Notwendigkeit dieser Umnaumaßnahen, ich erwarte nur neben einem guten Service ein zuverlässiges und sicheres Schiff mit neuesten Standards und zuverlässiger Technik. Dafür bezahle ich u.a. auch auf einem Kutter. Evtl. wird durch diese Maßnahme schlimmeres verhindert? Was wäre wenn? "Angelkutter gesunken wegen veralteter Sicherheitstandards"- Ich hoffe diese Schlagzeile nie in den Medien zu hören/ lesen müssen. Dann wären die Behörden auch Schuld, oder! Hat sich jemand von Euch mit der Verordnung auseinander gesetzt oder nur das Schreiben der Familie Stengel gelesen?
Ich bin seit Jahren mit meinem eigenen und auch mit Mietbooten unterwegs und habe auch hier in Bezug auf Zuverlässigkeit und Sicherheit meine Erfahrungen gemacht und meine Liste der in Frage kommenden Bootsvermieter um einiges verkürzt.

Das ist meine Ansicht zu diesem Thread!

Ich habe meine ersten Erfahrungen im Hochseeangeln vor ca.15 Jahren auf der Karoline gemacht und war auch immer begeistert . 

*Liebe Famile Stengel, ich finde es auch Schade das Ihr aufgebt und wünsche Euch alles Gute für die Zukunft! Die Karoline wird mir am Horizont vor Fehmarn fehlen!*

Gruß Lars


----------



## raubangler (2. November 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

"""
Was wäre wenn? "Angelkutter gesunken wegen veralteter Sicherheitstandards"- Ich hoffe diese Schlagzeile nie in den Medien zu hören/ lesen müssen.
"""

Na, hast Du Dir schon mal Gedanken darüber gemacht, wieso dieser Kutter mit den alten Sicherheitsstandards so alt werden konnte?

Ich habe mehr Vertrauen zu Schiffen, die bereits bewiesen haben, dass sie was abkönnen.
Verordnung hin oder her!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*



raubangler schrieb:


> Na, hast Du Dir schon mal Gedanken darüber gemacht, wieso dieser Kutter mit den alten Sicherheitsstandards so alt werden konnte?


 
Auch Autos ohne ABS, ESP etc. werden alt- nennt man dann Oldtimer . Die Unfallzahlen und insbesondere Todeszahlen auf den Strassen sind seit Jahren rückläufig- dank neuer Technik, den sogenannten Fahrerassistenzsystemen. Also, warum nicht auch Angelkutter/ Schiffe weiterentwickeln???

Gruß Lars


----------



## raubangler (2. November 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Auch Autos ohne ABS, ESP etc. werden alt- nennt man dann Oldtimer . Die Unfallzahlen und insbesondere Todeszahlen auf den Strassen sind seit Jahren rückläufig- dank neuer Technik, den sogenannten Fahrerassistenzsystemen. Also, warum nicht auch Angelkutter/ Schiffe weiterentwickeln???
> 
> Gruß Lars




Ich habe noch einen Citroen 2CV und freue mich!
Ist aber mein Bier ob ich da einsteige - eine ähnliche Möglichkeit zur Selbstverantwortung erwarte ich auch in anderen Bereichen!

Letztes Jahr war ich in Griechenland in einem hochmodernen französischem Motorkat aus GFK mit ca. 18m Länge.
Der halbe Boden bestand noch aus Glas.
Gefühlt war das schneller als normale Gleitfahrt und das ganze Ding hat in sich gewackelt.
Ich hatte die ganze Zeit Angst um meine Kinder....
Scheixx auf die Moderne!


----------



## Torskfisk (2. November 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Bevor das Ganze hier jetzt abgleitet, möchte  ich nochmal auf den Ursprung zurück kommen.
Der Karoline und allen die auf ihr für uns im Einsatz waren möchte ich hier nochmals den höchsten Dank ausprechen.
Ebenso Lob und Anerkennung für die nicht immer leichte Aufgabe es allen Recht zu machen. Ihr habt immer die richtigen Worte gefunden!!#6
Natürlich schreit das Alles danach, aufzustehen und etwas zu unternehmen.:vik:
Das Problem ist nur leider, dass man dort mit sehr geringer Kraft gegen eine Gummiwand läuft.|krach:
Insofern glaube ich, dass es allen Stengels zumindest ein bischen hilft, dass wir hier uns für die tolle Zeit bedanken.
Deshalb nochmal ganz einfach
D A N K E


----------



## KlickerHH (3. November 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Seht es mal so, es ist doch viel wichtiger, dass die durch die Überhangmandate entstandenen Plätze im Bundestag integriert werden und nicht deren Wähler in schlechten Zeiten zu unterstützen.

Es ist einfach zum kotzen, wenn es darum geht, dass die Damen und Herren, welcher Regierung auch immer, was wollen, blasen sie dir Zucker in den Allerwertesten. Wenn man selbst aber etwas möchte -in diesem Fall für sich UND das Gemeinwohl- dann findet man nur die drei Affen vor....

Solltet ihr mal einen von denen treffen, bewerft ihn mit Bullaugen.

Tut mir wirklich leid für Heiko und Claudia, von Herzen alles Gute


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Wirklich schade! 

Familie Stengel alles,alles Gute für die Zukunft!

P.S. Die Herren der Eu-Kommission für diese Richtlinien waren glaube ich noch nicht in Den Helder NL. Da gibt´s Kutter#d
Sodom und Gomorra!

Gruß Walleyehunter69


----------



## Platte (3. November 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Gestern war nun die Abschiedstour der MS Karoline.

Viele Freunde und Stammkunden der Stengels waren anwesend.

Wieder einmal bewies Heiko seine Qualitäten um uns an den Fisch zu bringen. 

Es wurden viele Platten, Wittlinge und ein par Dorsche gefangen.

Trotz des guten Fanges war die Stimmung der Angler an Bord auf der Rückfahrt melancholisch.

Schließlich war es die letzte Tour mit den Stengels auf der MS Karoline.

Bei Übergabe unseres Abschiedsgeschenkes hielt Bernd Richters eine
Rede über all die schönen unvergesslichen Stunden die wir auf der Karo mit den Stengels erleben durften.

Desweiteren über die familiäre Atmosphäre und den Spaß den wir dort erlebt haben 
aber auch über das AUS das nun alles vorbei ist.

Viele, wo ich niemals mit gerechnet hätte,(mich eingeschlossen) standen die Tränen in den Augen oder weinten den Abschied entgegen. 

Tief betroffen und ebenfalls unter Tränen bedankten sich Claudia und Heiko bei allen Anglern für die jahrelange Treue und ließen die schönen Jahre Revue passieren.

Zum Ende erhielten wir alle noch persönliche Abschiedsgeschenke überreicht und ließen den unvergesslichen Tag langsam ausklingen.

Auch hier möchte ich noch einmal meinen Dank an die Familie Stengel richten für all die unvergesslichen schönen Stunden.

Danke für Alles  Wir werden uns sicher wiedersehen:l 

Zum Abschied noch ein Good by Karoline 

__________________


----------



## Waldima (3. November 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

@ all

An einem Punkt hört die Logik noch immer für mich auf:
Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, ist (war) das MS "Karoline" mit Baujahr 1937 zwar das zweitälteste Angelschiff in Heiligenhafen. Nur das MS "Monika" wurde noch früher, nämlich 1922, gebaut. Bei der Karoline handelt es sich jedoch um ein Stahlschiff und - so weit ich weiß - um einen ehemaligen Eisbrecher noch dazu. Und der soll unsicherer sein als die etwas jüngeren, aber auch schon weit über 60 Jahre alten Holzschiffe? 

Auch ich würde gerne helfen, aber ganz realistisch betrachtet: Vor gut drei Jahren haben viele Boardies (auch ich) das Ende des MS "Sirius" in Laboe beklagt und ebenfalls über Protestaktionen nachgedacht, und was ist letztlich konkret passiert ???

@ Claudia Stengel
Ich finde es schade, wie Du auf meinen letzten Beitrag reagiert hast. Auch ich weiß, dass es die "Westpreussen " und den "Stern" schon lange nicht mehr in Heiligenhafen gibt. 
Soweit ich mich erinnere, hat die Familie Stengel ja den "Stern" abgegeben, als die Karo kam. Ich wollte Euch nicht zu nahe treten, und maße mir auch nicht an, Euch wirklich zu kennen. Mich hat nur beschäftigt, dass Ihr mit diesen Schiffen und auch der "Südwind I" die aktuellen Sorgen nicht hättet, aber wer konnte vor zwanzig Jahren denn auch ahnen, welche Ausmaße der EU-Schwachsinn noch annehmen würde. Vielleicht können wir das ja nochmal in einer PN regeln.

Liebe Grüße
Waldima


----------



## big mama (4. November 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Liebe Fories,

nach einem langen Telefonat mit Claudia bittet sie mich euch mitzuteilen, daß eine weitere Stellungnahme von Claudia und Heiko noch eine Zeit dauern wird. Die beiden sind einfach noch nicht so weit!

Und nehmt Abstand von Spekulationen jeder Art. Wir werden auf dem laufenden gehalten.

Lg

big mama


----------



## DasaTeamchef (9. November 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Tach zusammen!

Auch ich war auf der Abschiedsfahrt der Karoline dabei, und mir ging es ähnlich wie vielen....es fehlte fast die Kraft das Schiff zu verlassen....Verständnislos....nicht die Entscheidung von Claudia und Heiko, denn wohlwissend wäre in den nächsten Jahren die Auflage gekommen, das jedes Bullauge mit indirekter Beleuchtung, Bewegungsmelder und TunningWOW nachgerüstet werden muß.

Ich bin ganz sicher das die beiden bald wieder in Lohn und Brot stehen, selbst bei recht hoher Arbeitslosenrate. Ihr Engagement ist einzigartig und sucht nach seines gleichen.

Trotzdem möchte ich an dieser Stelle auch sagen, das Claudia und Heiko keine Freunde verloren haben, sondern durch neue Aufgaben wohl neue Freunde gewinnen ohne die alten zu verlieren!!

Interesant fand ich die Hinweise darauf.....die Karoline "nicht öffentlich" zu machen! Ich bin leider was rechtliche Dinge angeht (vor allem die Rechtslücken zu finden) nicht so versiert, weiß aber das noch mehr zählt als die 10Gebote. Vielleicht besteht ja die Möglichkeit aus der Karoline ein "Clubschiff" zu machen!?

Ich würde da sofort mitmachen!!!


habe fertich


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> Tach zusammen!
> 
> 
> Trotzdem möchte ich an dieser Stelle auch sagen, das Claudia und Heiko keine Freunde verloren haben, sondern durch neue Aufgaben wohl neue Freunde gewinnen ohne die alten zu verlieren!!
> ...


 
Clubschiff weiß ich nicht ob es so etwas gibt, aber es gibt die Möglichkeit eines "Traditionsschiff". Allerdings kenne ich die genauen Richtlinien der Schiffssicherheitsverordnung bzw. die Auflagen der See- Berufsgenossenschaft nicht. Evtl. ist das eine "Hintertür"...


----------



## DasaTeamchef (9. November 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

.....wenn es hier nicht falsch verstanden wird:

Ich mag Hintertüren!!!


----------



## guifri (9. November 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> .....wenn es hier nicht falsch verstanden wird:
> 
> Ich mag Hintertüren!!!



Ja neee...wir haben das schon richtig verstanden!#y|muahah:


----------



## shorty 38 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Hallo Familie Stengel, vielen Dank für die tollen Stunden, die Ihr meinen Angelfreunden aus Hannover und mir bereitet habt. Wir wünschen Euch alles Gute für die Zukunft. Vielleicht sehen wir uns in der Zukunft in Norwegen oder Island. Dort soll es sogar noch Fisch geben. Gruß Shorty


----------



## KlickerHH (9. November 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Da es ja nun so viel Leute gibt die um die Crew und das Schiff trauern, sollte man vielleicht mal eine Rettetdiekaroline-Aktion starten. In aller Welt wird gespendet, warum nicht hier? Ich wäre dabei.


----------



## fischert (11. November 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Mein Beitrag kommt leider etwas spät. Dennoch möchte ich mich nicht zurückhalten den Stengels alles Gute für die Zukunft zu wünschen und sagen, dass ich und meine Angelkollegen nur sehr gute Erinnerungen von den leider wenigen MS Karoline Ausfahrten haben. 
Die letzte Ausfahrt der MS Karoline -  das ist sehr sehr schade. Wir haben dort selbst in diesem Jahr sehr gut gefangen. In Maasholm,  Heikendorf bis Heiligenhafen haben wir dieses Jahr vom Kutter geangelt. Die Karoline war ein echter Geheimtip. Im Spätsommer hatten wir sogar einen Herrn von der Fischereibehörde an Bord. Der fuhr mit, weil das ein Kutter wäre, so sagte er, "auf dem man noch am besten fängt". Wir nutzten jede Gelegenheit bei den Heimkehrern von anderen Kuttern nachzufragen was gefangen wurde. Z.B. MS Einheit das ganze Gegenstück: an den zugegebenermassen wenigen Tagen an denen wir dieses Jahr fragten: immer irre viel Angler an Board aber kaum Dorsche mitgebracht.
Als Angler wurden wir immer ausserordentlich gut bewirtet. Menue zum Frühstück mit Rührei. Der absolute Höhepunkt: Steaks mit Letscho und Pommes. Sonst kenne ich nur Suppe mit oder ohne Würstchen von einigen anderen Kuttern. Die Deckaufbauten liessen leider ein Angeln an den Seiten nicht wirklich zu. Vermutlich fuhren sie deshalb immer mit weniger Anglern als andere Kutter hinaus. 
Generell ist für uns Angler ja jeder Kutter weniger ein Verlust. Hier finde ich es besonders schade...


----------



## alrock01 (11. November 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Moin Moin!

Ich glaube da kommt noch etwas....?

Ich habe heute Abend alle fünf Seiten durchgelesen,
und hatte sofort die Idee einen Verein zu gründen.

Auf diese Idee sind die Eigner der Karoline sicher auch schon gekommen.

Steht die Karoline zum Verkauf,oder was wird in Zukunft
aus diesem Schiff?

Falls ja,zu welchem Preis?

Ein Verein darf keine Gewinne machen,aber ein Verein kann Gehälter
an den Kapitän/Matrosen usw.bezahlen.

Unterhaltungskosten/Gehälter für ein Schiff dieser Größe,könnten evtl. 
zu einem +/- Null Haushalt führen...?

Und das ist wirklich die Wahrheit,ich habe gerade etwas anderes gesucht,
nachdem ich die fünf Seiten gelesen habe.

Gefunden habe ich unter anderem meine/unsere "Eintrittskarten"
für die MS SIMONE vom 18.10.2009

Diese "Eintrittskarte" ist ein Törnbeitrag,der den
Verein zur alternativen Nutzung historischer
Kriegsfischerkutter
unterstützt.

Ohne Smilies,nur zum nachdenken!


Gruß Alex


PS. Bei der MS.Simone steht nur Törnbeitrag, 
und nicht Eintrittskarte auf dem Beleg!

PS."2".:Wenn sich die Eigner der Karoline aus dem Kuttergeschäft 
zurückziehen möchten,dann sei es IHNEN gegönnt.

Danke,für viele schöne Stunden.................................................!!!


----------



## scripophix (13. November 2009)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Allmählich mag ich wieder dran denken...

http://www.bigcatchtv.de/video/vnf_der-kutter-rief-09-2004-wmv


----------



## Thehetfield (14. März 2010)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Schade!!gibts in sachen karoline schon was neues zuvermelden??


----------



## brandungsfighter (15. März 2010)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Die Sirius, Karoline ........Was kommt als nächstes???
Ich mein wenn es so weiter geht , dann haben wir bald keine Angelschiffe mehr und nur, weil alle es immer so hin nehmen:-( Das macht mich richtig wütend !!!!!! Als die Sirius ging und mit ihr einer meiner "Besten Freunde "
war ich am Boden zerstört und mit Mir eine riesige Angelgemeinde!!!!
Und jetzt auch noch die Karoline , gannnz ehrlich : Das tut richtig weh !!!

Das tut mir so leid , die Leute die sich um alles kümmern und sich echt einen Namen aufgebaut haben " leiden am meisten" !!!! unverständlich!!!
Irgendwo muss doch mal die Grenze sein oder????
Ich sag nur eins dazu Die Fische werden weniger, die Angelschiffe auch!!!

Liebe Grüße an die Familie Stengel !!!!!! Die Dorschtage waren immer der Hammer mit euch !!!!


----------



## brandungsfighter (15. März 2010)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Könnte man nicht irgendwie für die Familie spenden?
Mir geht das echt unter die Haut!!!
Wenn jeder 10-20€ Spenden würde , dann müsste man der Familie doch helfen können oder zu mindest als ein Geschenk für die schönen Angeljahre !!!!Immerhin haben sie jedes mal darum gekämpft, das wir weiter auf ihrem Schiff Angeln fahren können!!!


----------



## Andy Antitackle (15. März 2010)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Das kommt ein wenig spät.
Die Karoline ist bereits verkauft !

Andy Antitackle:vik:


----------



## bigbetter (15. März 2010)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Ich würde vorschlagen, wir warten bis sich die Stengels wieder hier im Board selber melden.

Ich bin mir sicher, wir sehen die Drei bestimmt wieder ! #6


----------



## Waldima (15. März 2010)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*



Andy Antitackle schrieb:


> Das kommt ein wenig spät.
> Die Karoline ist bereits verkauft !
> 
> Andy Antitackle:vik:


 
Weißt Du an wen und wohin? Etwa auch nach Polen, wie vor ihr schon die "Südwind I" und der "Seeteufel" und wer weiß, welche Schiffe noch? Noch liegt die "Karoline" ja in Heiligenhafen an ihrem Stammliegeplatz der letzten Jahre, Stengels gönne ich natürlich den Verkauf, wenn er finanzielle Schwierigkeiten lindert. Hoffentlich mussten sie das Schiff nicht für einen Appel und ein Ei verkaufen. Leicht ist das Heiko und Claudia bestimmt nicht gefallen. Hatte immer noch gehofft, dass es irgendwie weitergeht - notfalls im Sommer mit Kurz-, Lampionfahrten oder sonstigen Touren, die nicht so weit aufs Meeer führen.

P. S.: Liegt das MS "Nickellswalde I" noch in Heiligenhafen?

Gruß

Waldima


----------



## Stühmper (19. März 2010)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

@Waldima

War Gestern zum Pilken.....liegt *noch *am Steg !









Stühmper

P.S. *Aber.....*UNSERE Ms Karoline liegt auch in Heiligenhafen

und ist *nicht weg !!!*


----------



## scripophix (19. März 2010)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*



Stühmper schrieb:


> Stühmper
> 
> P.S. *Aber.....*UNSERE Ms Karoline liegt auch in Heiligenhafen
> 
> und ist *nicht weg !!!*





Da isse - noch frisch...:


----------



## Lubri71 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Wenn das mit der Bürokratie so weitergeht müssen die Reeder bald 100 € pro Angler nehmen um Kostendeckend fahren zu können.  Bin sonst 3 bis 4 mal im Jahr auf Tour gewesen was dann aber nicht mehr möglich ist. Hochseeangeln ist dann ein Luxus den sich nicht mehr viele Leisten können(ausser man ist Politiker). 
Echt zum Kotz....


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (26. März 2010)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Morgen ,

heute habe ich beim Amtsgericht Oldenburg in Ostholstein unter Bekanntmachungen gelesen ,dass das Sportangelfahrzeug Karoline Unterscheidungssignal DLFV , Heimathafen Heiligenhafen am Mittwoch dem 09. Juni 2010 um 10.00 Uhr durch Zwangsvollstreckung versteigert werden soll .

Alter Schwede , das das mal solch ein Ende nehmen muß , das haben die beiden nicht verdient .

Gruß

Team Dorschjäger


----------



## shorty 38 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Hallo Karoline-Fans, geduldet Euch noch ein paar Tage und ihr werdet vielleicht eine ganz große Überraschung erleben!!! Gruß Shorty


----------



## Reisender (6. April 2010)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Hallo Karoline-Fans, geduldet Euch noch ein paar Tage und ihr werdet vielleicht eine ganz große Überraschung erleben!!! Gruß Shorty



Ach neeeeeee.....Versteigert und was nun ??

Der beste Kutter aus Heiligenhafen wird Eingeschmolzen, und es werden Haken drauß Gegossen ?? Die dann für 0815 übern Laden gehen ?? :c:c:c.....wer kauft schon ein Schiff ??

Die Stange Mittschiffst hätte ich gerne !!


----------



## Trollpapa (7. April 2010)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Auch ich habe schon viele schöne Stunden auf der Karoline verbracht, unter anderem auch meine erste Hochseeangelfahrt im Alter von 12 Jahren.
Ich bin länger  nicht mehr online gewesen aber ich schließe mich eurer Meinung über die EU-Richtlinien an: einfach zum :v:v:v:v:v
Auch wir wünschen Heiko und seiner Familie alles erdenklich Gute und vor allem Gesundheit für die Zukunft!!!

Ich habe auch Heiko und seiner Karoline meinen größten "Kutterdorsch" zu verdanken. er war sage und schreibe 75 cm und ich habe damit den Tagesbesten Fisch gefangen:vik:
Heiko sagte darauf nur: schön, freut mich, auch du fängst irgendwann einen schönen großen |stolz:
Wir haben beide herzlich gelacht |muahah:und diese Erinnerung wird ein Leben lang bleiben!!

*Danke dafür* 

herzlich Grüße aus Osnabrück

Ich werde weitere Infos mit großem Interesse weiterverfolgen

*Trollpapa*


----------



## scripophix (12. April 2010)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*



Reisender schrieb:


> Ach neeeeeee.....Versteigert und was nun ??
> 
> Der beste Kutter aus Heiligenhafen wird Eingeschmolzen, und es werden Haken drauß Gegossen ?? Die dann für 0815 übern Laden gehen ?? :c:c:c.....wer kauft schon ein Schiff ??
> 
> Die Stange Mittschiffst hätte ich gerne !!





Mike,

bitte Achtung: Die Karo soll versteigert werden und die Hoffnung kann noch bestehen - tut vielleicht auch ganz gut...

Die Nickelswalde (vor ein paar Tagen noch in H'hafen gesehen) soll nach Rostock und dort auseinandergebaut werden (Schrott).


----------



## Reisender (12. April 2010)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Das meine ich ja, Daumen Hoch das es einen Käufer gibt !!
Wäre schade so ein Schiff zu Verschrotten .......


----------



## Waldima (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

@ all
Was ist denn nun bei der Versteigerung herausgekommen?

LG

Waldima


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Habe heute im Hafen gehört , dass die Karoline verkauft worden sein soll , auf die Insel Fehmarn . Soll dort Stundenfahrten machen.

Ch.


----------



## schlaubi (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Reederei Willi Lüdtke der schon mit der Südwind fährt hat die Karoline ersteigert. Was genau er damit vor hat werden wir sehen.

Gruß Schlaubi


----------



## boot (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

:cMeine Frau und ich finden es einfach nur schade.

*Liebe Familie Stengel Kopf hoch, und  wir wünschen euch alles Gute für die Zukunft.lg#h*


----------



## angel-andre (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Absolut schade das ganze. Da sieht man wieder was Deutschland ist. Deutschland ist ein einzigstes gesetz. Irgendwann braucht man noch ne Genehmigung um aufs klo gehen zu dürfen. Schade einfach nur.


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

So , wir haben mirt Willy Lüdtke gesprochen , die Karoline wird umgebaut für Mehrtagesfahrten .


----------



## djoerni (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Weißt du da genaueres? Ist die Karo verkauft oder machen das Heiko und Claudia?


----------



## Stühmper (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Nabends Allerseits ,

vorhin hat mich Claudia Stengel angerufen und bestätigt das

die Ms Karoline an Willi Lüdtke in Burg auf Fehmarn verkauft

wurde - Willi ist auch Betreiber und Kapitän der Ms Südwind .

Ich soll alle lieben Stammgäste der Ms Karoline herzlichst 

Grüßen und die Familie Stengel wünscht den Willi viel Erfolg .

Thomas ,, Stühmper '' Stühm

Buxtehude

@Team Dorschjäger

Na da bin ich aber gespannt...fahre aber trotzdem gerne mit

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Naja, ob die Karoline weiterfährt oder nicht "unter anderer Flagge", ist nie  mein Punkt gewesen.

Der Punkt war die Topbetreuung durch die Stengels...

Die leider dank unserer Bürokraten (EU wie Bund wie Land) nun nicht mehr möglich ist für uns Angler...


----------



## Waldima (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Dann wagt Willi nochmal das Risiko mit zwei Schiffen. Das MS "Christa" ist nach meiner Erinnerung ja nur etwa ein Jahr unter seiner Flagge gefahren.Der Unterschied war da vielleicht noch, dass er seine zwei Schiffe in verschiedenen Häfen hat ablegen lassen. Neu ist die Idee nicht, MS "Karoline" für Mehrtagesfahrten zu nutzen. Dass sich der ehemalige Eisbrecher zu diesem Zweck umbauen lässt, stand 1988 schon in der Heiligenhafener Post, als das Schiff nach Heiligenhafen verlegt wurde. 
Wenn Willi aber künftig zwei Schiffe besitzt, muß er ja auch einen Kapitän anstellen. Was läge näher, als Heiko Stengel zu engagieren, der das Schiff und sein Verhalten seit Jahrzehnten ganz genau kennt? Dies würde eventuell ehemalige begeisterte Gäste dieses Schiffes weiter an MS "Karoline" binden. 
Schön, dass das MS "Karoline" zumindest ganz in der Nähe seines Heimathafens der mehr als letzten zwanzig Jahre bleibt. Die beste Lösung wäre natürlich gewesen, dass das Schiff weiter im Besitz der Familie Stengel geblieben wäre. Hatte bis zum Schluß auf ein Eingreifen Willi Stengels gehofft, aber so hat es zumindest eine gute Lösung gegeben.
Der gesamten Familie Stengel nochmals alles Gute für die Zukunft.

LG

Waldima

P.S. Weiß denn jemand, was aus den ehemaligen Heiligenhafener Angelkuttern MS "Südwind I"  (für einige Jahre ja auch ein Schiff der Reederei Willi Stengel) und MS "Seeteufel", die es ja beide nach Polen verschlagen hat, geworden ist?


----------



## laurin (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

So wie ich es sehe, fährt die MS Karoline unter selbigem Namen und renoviert ab Burg auf Fehmarn. Reederei siehe oben. Hier die Position am 04. 05. 2011.

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/de/default.aspx

Zwar kenne ich diesen Kapitän nicht, aber wer sagt denn, daß der nicht auch in Ordnung ist?


----------



## Onkelfester (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Ob der neue Käpten gut oder schlecht ist spielt bei den Emotionen keine Rolle.
Fakt ist, daß einige von uns hier bei den Stengels das erste Mal auf hoher See waren.
Da tut es schon weh, wenn soetwas wegbricht.


----------



## bacalo (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

@=Onkelfester;
Ob der neue Käpten gut oder schlecht ist spielt bei den Emotionen keine Rolle.
Fakt ist, daß einige von uns hier bei den Stengels das erste Mal auf hoher See waren.
Da tut es schon weh, wenn soetwas wegbricht.[/QUOTE]

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Mensch, was hatte ich für schöne Stunden an Bord der Karoline. Wie schnelllebig rinnt doch der Sand durch das Stundenglas unseres Lebens.


----------



## Waldima (9. September 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Unsere Karoline besitzt 8 fache Panzerglasscheiben. Diese sollen nun aus  Sicherheitsgründen, einer wieder mal neuen EU Verordnung, gegen Runde  Bullaugen ersetzt werden. Da stellt sich wieder einmal die Frage: Was  ist wohl sicherer???

@ all
So stand es 2009 in der Stellungnahme von Familie Stengel als Begründung für die Betriebsaufgabe, weil das Reederpaar das Geld nicht mehr für den angeblich notwendigen Umbau aufbringen konnte. Von einigen Seebäderschiffen weiß ich, dass die Fenster des unteren Salons genau gegen diese Bullaugen ausgetauscht werden mussten (z. B. Reederei Cassen Eils, MS "Funny Girl", MS "Fair Lady", MS "Atlantis"). Andere Schiffe fahren hingegen immer noch mit den bisher vorhandenen "normalen" Fenstern (z. B. Reederei Rahder, MS "Lady von Büsum"). Das MS "Funny Girl" und MS "Lady von Büsum" fahren sogar beide auf der Route Büsum-Helgoland. Und auch das MS "Karoline" hat immer noch die achtfachen Panzerglasscheiben. Kann mir jemand erklären, warum??? Hat die EU plötzlich keine Bedenken mehr, dass die Scheiben nicht sicher genug sind? Ist da ein Büro(kratie)hengst in Brüssel plötzlich vernünftig oder in seinem achtfach gesicherten Büro ausgewechselt worden? Hätten die Stengels ihren Betrieb sogar weiterführen können, wenn sie nicht diese neue EU-Verordnung und die damit verbundenen Kosten bedrohlich nah vor Augen gehabt hätten?

Weiß jemand, was Heiko Stengel heute macht? Ich habe ihn seit der Einstellung des Fahrtbetriebes am 01.11.2009 nicht mehr gesehen. Die von mehreren Boardies geäußerte Hoffnung, dass er weiterhin als Kapitän im Angestelltenverhältnis auf seiner geliebten "Karoline" bleiben und für zufriedene Angler sorgen kann, hat sich ja leider nicht erfüllt. Hoffe, seine Familie und er haben ein geregeltes Auskommen und eine langfristige Perspektive.

Gruß

Waldima


----------



## Keule1988 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Der gute fährt In Niendorf die Turis durch die gegend =)


----------



## Waldima (9. September 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Auf welchem Schiff?
Ist dann aber ja auch nur ein Saisonjob, oder?


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. September 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme Familie Stengel "MS Karoline"*

Hallo Leute,
is nich langsam mal gut mit dieser Geschichte? Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hat die Familie selbst einen Schlußstrich hier gezogen. Irgendwie nimmt das hier Ausmaße an die langsam peinlich werden. Willst du da einheiraten?

Ich möchte da wirklich nicht weiter drauf eingehen. Aber in den letzten 40 Jahren gab es einen Strukturwandel, der hunderttausende gezwungen hat, sich neu zu orientieren. Aus Rücksicht gerade auf die Familie Stengel werde ich das jetzt nicht weitertreiben. Aber es reicht wirklich.
Petri


----------

